# 2 1080p movies available for download via DirecTV's site



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Harry Potter and The Happening are listed in the DirecTV On Demand HD section on their site now.
We have added both films to our queue for download.
This was mentioned in the HD DVR thread a few minutes ago,thought I would post a heads up about it in here too.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

what channel are these coming down from?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Do we assume these are on channel 1080.

Mike


----------



## beacher69 (Apr 11, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Do we assume these are on channel 1080.
> 
> Mike


It was not in my guide. Had to go to Directv.com. I am also not a cutting edge participant. Just have the latest national release.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> what channel are these coming down from?


Don't seem to be [in mine at least] the on demand 1080 channel, but are on the DirecTV website.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> what channel are these coming down from?


Channel 1002,via DirecTV's site.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ok, 1002 listed on my queue also, but could not find that in guide so I wanted to check.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

If you're signed into your DirecTV account,go to DirecTV On Demand and select "High-Def" in the Filter Titles section of that page.That is how I found them.
They have 7 titles listed currently,all titles are showing on channel 1002,all of them are free to download.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

In regards to The Happening and Harry Potter,this is how they have them listed when I look at the page on our account:
Harry Potter 1080p VBR
The Happening 1080p LS


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the complete listing of 7 titles available on channel 1002 currently:
48 Hours 1080p
The Bucket List
Harry Potter 1080p VBR
Mission Impossible III 1080p
Scorpion King 2:Rise of a Warrior 1080p
The Happening 1080p LS
The Scorpion King 1080p


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

All - I'm not seeing channel 1002 or the 1080p movies in On Demand in the HDTV filter. As a matter of fact, I don't see any channels in my guide between 1000-1100. I did double check my setup and do have 1080p resolution selected and confirmed operable with my TV.

Any ideas?

Thanks
David


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW, which Harry Potter is it? I have the Order of the Phoenix on Blu Ray but if it is another one, I might download it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> BTW, which Harry Potter is it? I have the Order of the Phoenix on Blu Ray but if it is another one, I might download it.


It doesn't specify which HP movie it is on their website.
The info is listed as: Harry Potter 1080p VBR.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> It doesn't specify which HP movie it is on their website.
> The info is listed as: Harry Potter 1080p VBR.


That's why I was wondering if anyone downloaded it and started watching it. I guess I can start it when I get home...don't want to waste the bandwidth if it is Phoenix.

The information on the website actually is the stars and director for Scorpion King 2.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

SteinyD said:


> All - I'm not seeing channel 1002 or the 1080p movies in On Demand in the HDTV filter. As a matter of fact, I don't see any channels in my guide between 1000-1100. I did double check my setup and do have 1080p resolution selected and confirmed operable with my TV.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong,but it sounds like you are searching for the channel and movies via your home TV setup.If that is what you are doing,they are not listed via our receivers and TV's.
All of the current information is coming from DirecTV's site.You have to sign into your DirecTV account to access these movies.


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

Reading through this thread, it would appear some have found these via channel 1000 and filtering via HDTV. However, I did also logon to my account and I do see the movies. I scheduled them to be sent to my set top box but they haven't appeared in the queue. I know these are coming from VOD and might take awhile longer. However, my experience in doing with with the other broadcast channels is that it would appear in my STB queue almost immediately.

How long is this taking to show up in your or other's queues?

UPDATE: I just tried queuing them again and this time told it to add the movie to the 'top of the queue' instead of just 'adding to queue'. It appeared on my STB right away. I have two of them queued for download. 5 minutes now and still at 0% but will assume its on its way - ever so slowly.

Thanks for the tip on these 1080p movies. I guess we'll see channel 1002 in our guides sooner or later.



Steve615 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong,but it sounds like you are searching for the channel and movies via your home TV setup.If that is what you are doing,they are not listed via our receivers and TV's.
> All of the current information is coming from DirecTV's site.You have to sign into your DirecTV account to access these movies.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

It would also be nice to hear any reports of these movies playing correctly for people that did the "info button trick" to get 1080p selected in the resolution settings screen.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I read this thread quickly. So I may have missed it.

Is there a charge for these 1080p VOD movies?


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

what is the 'info button' trick and how do you use it?



MrLatte said:


> It would also be nice to hear any reports of these movies playing correctly for people that did the "info button trick" to get 1080p selected in the resolution settings screen.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

woj027 said:


> I read this thread quickly. So I may have missed it.
> 
> Is there a charge for these 1080p VOD movies?


They are listed as "free" when I am signed into my DirecTV account.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

SteinyD said:


> what is the 'info button' trick and how do you use it?


The "trick" was in the system settings there is a new option for 1080p under resolutions. If your TV just gave you a black screen you could hit the INFO button on your remote and it would then come back and say your TV is supported and allow you to pick 1080p as a support resolution. Even though your TV might be 1080p, some models don't report back to a connected device that they support 24hz properly.

I had to do this with my TV even though I've watched Blu-ray discs on my Sony BDP-S350 in 1080p/24 with no problems.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone notice that Mission Impossible III, The Happening , and The Scorpion King are listed with a G rating?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

SteinyD said:


> Reading through this thread, it would appear some have found these via channel 1000 and filtering via HDTV. However, I did also logon to my account and I do see the movies. I scheduled them to be sent to my set top box but they haven't appeared in the queue. I know these are coming from VOD and might take awhile longer. However, my experience in doing with with the other broadcast channels is that it would appear in my STB queue almost immediately.
> 
> How long is this taking to show up in your or other's queues?
> 
> ...


In regards to download speeds,I imagine that will depend on your ISP.
In regards to the movies showing up in my queue,once I added them for download,it took 1-2 minutes for them to show up and begin downloading on our HR20's.
Another tip:When you add something to your queue for download via their site,DirecTV should send you a confirmation e-mail for each program that you add to queue.You may want to check your e-mail messages for said confirmations.
You're quite welcome for the tips,always glad to help out wherever and whenever I can.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

armophob said:


> Anyone notice that Mission Impossible III, The Happening , and The Scorpion King are listed with a G rating?


yeah i noticed that a few weeks ago i thought it was kind of funny


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks, I'm aware of and have already selected the new 1080p resolution option. It worked just fine on my Samsung but my Sharp Aquos wasn't happy. Now that I know the trick I'll give that a shot and see if I can get past the incompatibility or lack of recognition for this set by DTV.

Thanks



MrLatte said:


> The "trick" was in the system settings there is a new option for 1080p under resolutions. If your TV just gave you a black screen you could hit the INFO button on your remote and it would then come back and say your TV is supported and allow you to pick 1080p as a support resolution. Even though your TV might be 1080p, some models don't report back to a connected device that they support 24hz properly.
> 
> I had to do this with my TV even though I've watched Blu-ray discs on my Sony BDP-S350 in 1080p/24 with no problems.


----------



## wxx (Oct 8, 2008)

I got emails for all, 3 in the queue, and one downloading right now.

Hope this plays on my new Sony TV.

Even tho not in 1080p, don't overlook "Before the Devil...." a really great but ignored film by Sidney Lumet, capturing the upscale but slightly seedy look of Westchester.


----------



## wxx (Oct 8, 2008)

Harry Potter playing fine on the Sony TV!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

wxx said:


> Harry Potter playing fine on the Sony TV!


So, which Harry Potter is it?


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

So, in the middle of a movie download it appears the network connection died. It prompted me to test it or do it later. I told it to test it and it tested fine. However, the movie didn't continue to download. So when the message popped up again I told it to test later. Now it paused the download in the queue with a triangle and explamation mark.

Anyone else having this problem at the moment? My home network and ISP connection is fine .. must be a problem at DTV? Too many people finding the movies and hammering away at their less than optimal server farm maybe?

UPDATE - by the time I finished typing this it would appear the download has restarted.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> So, which Harry Potter is it?


Order Of The Phoenix.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Order Of The Phoenix.


Damn.

And thanks.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

armophob said:


> Anyone notice that Mission Impossible III, The Happening , and The Scorpion King are listed with a G rating?


Yeah, I noticed. I'm downloading the Crappening now. I'm wondering if that is related to the "LS". I don't know what that means. 

I'm not really interested in this particular movie, I have since seen it and it sucks. I just want to see anything in 1080p to see what that's like on my tv.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Damn.
> 
> And thanks.


Perhaps they will make more of the franchise available for download sometime in the near future.
And you're welcome.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup, It's 1080P/24 and it looks awesome....


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

From another thread, if you sign on with the mobile site m.directv.com and do a "1080p" search, you will get this list to download:

The Happening 1080p LS[HD] - VOD
Scorpion King 2, The: Rise of ...[HD] -VOD
The Scorpion King 1080p[HD] - VOD
Sex And The City 1080p VBR[HD] - VOD
MissionImpossibleIII1080p[HD] - VOD
The Happening 1080p CBR[HD] - VOD
Harry Potter 1080p[HD] - VOD
The Happening 1080p VBR[HD] - VOD
Baby Mama 1080p CBR[HD] - VOD
Harry Potter 1080p VBR[HD] - VOD
Sex And The City 1080p CBR[HD] - VOD
48 Hours. 1080p[HD] - VOD

Thought your wives or girlfriends might like this list more


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> From another thread, if you sign on with the mobile site m.directv.com and do a "1080p" search, you will get this list to download:
> 
> The Happening 1080p LS[HD] - VOD
> Scorpion King 2, The: Rise of ...[HD] -VOD
> ...


Good find,and thanks for the info.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

There are two Harry Potter's listed online:

Harry Potter 1080p CBR
Harry Potter 1080p VBR

Any one have any idea what the difference is? These will take a while to download, I'd hate to do both. Thanks!


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> From another thread, if you sign on with the mobile site m.directv.com and do a "1080p" search, you will get this list to download:
> 
> The Happening 1080p LS[HD] - VOD
> Scorpion King 2, The: Rise of ...[HD] -VOD
> ...


You can also filter by channel on the website, the first option is "Directv On Demand 1080p".

Edit-
4:15pm, first recording just stopped, came up with a network error. Network is fine. When I went back to DOD website, all of the movies above, as well as the "Directv On Demand 1080p" filter option, have disappeared. NO GOOD!


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

It would seem to me that they are slowly bringing the content online now that the national release is out in support of 1080p. However they feed their systems, it is slowly replicating through their server environment and regional (assumed) data centers. It seems that there will be another VOD channel added of 1002 (as evident from the channel seen in the list with these movies). I would also think that the 1080p movies will show up in VOD guide on channel 1000. I think its just a matter of time before we see this showing up everywhere we would expect to find it.



jacmyoung said:


> From another thread, if you sign on with the mobile site m.directv.com and do a "1080p" search, you will get this list to download:
> 
> The Happening 1080p LS[HD] - VOD
> Scorpion King 2, The: Rise of ...[HD] -VOD
> ...


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> From another thread, if you sign on with the mobile site m.directv.com and do a "1080p" search, you will get this list to download:
> 
> The Happening 1080p LS[HD] - VOD
> Scorpion King 2, The: Rise of ...[HD] -VOD
> ...


I have tried this method and the search returns no results. I also went on to directv.com, making sure I was logged in, I looked for those titles under VOD and did not see any of them.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Downloaded 3 movies from the mobile site earlier, they have now disappeared from the site.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

mutelight said:


> I have tried this method and the search returns no results. I also went on to directv.com, making sure I was logged in, I looked for those titles under VOD and did not see any of them.
> 
> Any ideas?


seems they have canceled the free 1080p. I have only 1.5 internet so i know it would be slow. i started it at 12:26pm and got home at 4:00pm and it was at 30%. Look back at 4:30 and its on longer downloading. I checked history and it said canceled, no longer available. Looking at the website you can no longer filter DOD. So much for the freebie.


----------



## khigerd (Dec 20, 2007)

I was downloading Harry Potter and it just stopped and deleted the movie from my HR21-700. DirecTV On Demand isn't on Direct's TV scheduler anymore. 

What gives?


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, yeah it is strange, they show up on their website when I use Safari but nothing happens when I hit "Record to Receiver". Using my phone and Firefox, they don't even show up. I guess they saw their servers getting hammered and were like, "woooahohoho shuter er down!".


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I am still downloading mama baby, it hasn't stopped and still have The Happening in the que.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I downloaded Sex and The City earlier this afternoon and had the "Test Network" dialog sometime around 4:30 edt. I clicked it and also pinged the HR. The download resumed and completed.

Mine came from Channel 1001 but it appears they have been removed from m.directv.com.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Did anyone have any issues with the 1080p programs not downloading recently,like within the last 30 minutes?
I had On Demand movies downloading on all 3 of our HR20's,and now all 3 of them have stopped recording.
I've also noticed that the 1080p material that was listed on DirecTV's site earlier today has disappeared.

EDIT:After posting that reply,I see that I'm not the only one seeing recordings disappearing.


----------



## SteinyD (Nov 17, 2006)

I downloaded The Happening earlier and it is still on my STB. However, I had Harry Potter downloading earlier and it is no longer in queue or on my STB. DTV giveth and DTV taketh away ..



khigerd said:


> I was downloading Harry Potter and it just stopped and deleted the movie from my HR21-700. DirecTV On Demand isn't on Direct's TV scheduler anymore.
> 
> What gives?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yea, they took the movies down. That sucks. Just a big tease....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

khigerd said:


> I was downloading Harry Potter and it just stopped and deleted the movie from my HR21-700. DirecTV On Demand isn't on Direct's TV scheduler anymore.
> 
> What gives?


Same thing happened here.
Perhaps the 1080p On Demand product is not quite ready for prime time,so to say.


----------



## khigerd (Dec 20, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> Same thing happened here.
> Perhaps the 1080p On Demand product is not quite ready for prime time,so to say.


Hmmmm maybe later


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Same thing happened here.
> Perhaps the 1080p On Demand product is not quite ready for prime time,so to say.


The SATC movie started just fine before I left for work, will check to see if it all downloaded or not when I get back.

I never had any issue running the previous three 1080p movies. Maybe they suddenly realized those movies should not have been free


----------



## ruthiesea (Dec 6, 2006)

khigerd said:


> I was downloading Harry Potter and it just stopped and deleted the movie from my HR21-700. DirecTV On Demand isn't on Direct's TV scheduler anymore.
> 
> What gives?


Same here on a HR22-100. It also dropped Mission Impossible from the queue. Both are still showing on the D* site but clicking on download to receiver produces no results. WAAAH! I wanted to check out my new 1080p Samsung.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have tried downloading Harry Potter 3 times and each time it crashes my 3meg dsl. I just got off the phone with AT&T tech support and they cant find anything wrong. Now I see the movies are gone off the site. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

MrLatte said:


> It would also be nice to hear any reports of these movies playing correctly for people that did the "info button trick" to get 1080p selected in the resolution settings screen.


I downloaded Harry Potter, and unfortunately it would not play back in 1080P....and I had to do the info button trick. 

I am pretty sure my JVC does not support 24fps.


----------



## mhaines1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been trying since this afternoon to download something in 1080p just to see what it looks like. I can add other stuff to my queue via directv.com but when I click on something in 1080p nothing happens.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

mhaines1 said:


> I have been trying since this afternoon to download something in 1080p just to see what it looks like. I can add other stuff to my queue via directv.com but when I click on something in 1080p nothing happens.


They took down the 1080p movies.


----------



## exchguy (Jan 10, 2007)

mutelight said:


> They took down the 1080p movies.


Yep, fun while it lasted but they obviously discovered that we were downloading them for free and now the parties over..


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

The movie I downloaded in the morning played fine, my sets are not 1080p/24 but I never had to use any trick to play the 1080p movies, they just played at 1080i.


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea, they play at 1080I, but not 1080P.


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

mine downloaded but everytime i play it, it asks me if i want to purchase the movie for $4.99


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

downloaded the the happening movie aroud 1:00p.. got home from work & it has been deleted from the hr 700 & its not on the internet site anymore..sucks that they can just delete what they want to!!!control control control.:eek2:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Bsquared said:


> Yea, they play at 1080I, but not 1080P.


If the TV does not support 1080p/24 then of course it should not play in 1080p/24 rather 1080i/60. I never had to use any trick to force it to play in 1080i/60 though.



skylox said:


> mine downloaded but everytime i play it, it asks me if i want to purchase the movie for $4.99


When did you download it? Those downloaded earlier in the day are free. Maybe that was why they pulled all the 1080p movies because they realized they forgot to charge the PPV fee. But it is nice to know they may not charge a higer fee for the 1080p movies. I still will refuse to pay as long as the 24-hr limit is there, a 3-day viewing time, maybe.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I was able to download , sex and the city and baby mama before they pulled the plug. Play great and look fantastic on my Samsung 52" 650. Playing at 24 frames. Made my wife very happy.


----------



## tbradsh1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I downloaded Mission Impossible III and Harry Potter....worked great and looks great on my 1080P Projector!

Anyone know if the new audio formats will be supported (Dolby True HD - lossless audio etc) since they are going to 1080P?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Crap......I just read the first few postst of this thread, and spent about 15 minutes trying to find the 1080p/vod movies, and of course, didn't find any. Just goes to show you, start with the last posts.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

MrLatte said:


> It would also be nice to hear any reports of these movies playing correctly for people that did the "info button trick" to get 1080p selected in the resolution settings screen.


I just put this on the 1080p/24 support thread:

Here's what happened to me when I got home....

First, I put in a request for 3 freebies off of the website for download...MI3, Scorpion King, and Scorpion King 2. For some reason, only Scorpion King 2 downloaded. Description says it's the 1080p version. Not too worried about that though since it looks like they've pulled all of the 1080p content now. Maybe they pulled them before I could get them.

Here's the goofy one.

Went to play it, it went to a black screen and did nothing. After about 30 seconds, I started hitting buttons to get the HR20 to respond. Hit the stop button and it went back to the LIST screen along with the options on the side asking what to do.... start over, resume, delete, etc... I hit resume, the movie came up and played fine! Other kicker is that it registers on my TV as 480p! But it was the most sharp and clear 480p I've ever seen! I tried going back to live TV a couple of times and going back to the movie. Stopping it when the black screen comes up and hitting resume seems to be the only way I can get a movie to play.

So it works.....sort of.

As you can see from my sig, I've got an "older" (bought it in '07 ) Sony SXRD that was thought to not be able to support the signal. But I got it to confirm the 1080p option by doing the "info button trick". Weird.....


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

can anyone compare how a download looks versus the actual blu-ray ?

i know this will be hard cause why download what u aleady have in blu-ray right ?....borrow a copy from a friend that has ? idk.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> can anyone compare how a download looks versus the actual blu-ray ?
> 
> i know this will be hard cause why download what u aleady have in blu-ray right ?....borrow a copy from a friend that has ? idk.


No desernable difference. Both awesome!


----------



## ogre1865 (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen the 1080P movies on D* site today? I've searched everywhere and can't find them?


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Direct TV most likely took them off. Yesterday there were a number of them to choose from. When all of us started to D/L them at once, they probably were not ready for that many hits.....speculation, anyway!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

armophob said:


> I have tried downloading Harry Potter 3 times and each time it crashes my 3meg dsl. I just got off the phone with AT&T tech support and they cant find anything wrong. Now I see the movies are gone off the site. Coincidence? I think not.


Update: After disconnecting my DVR from the network my DSL drops were cured. THey all started with the DL attempts. I restarted the DVR and reconnected and now all is good.
I suspect they pulled the movies for greater issues than too many hits.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I downloaded & watched The Happening 1080p last night - looked great! Went today to dl more of the 1080p stuff and it is gone ..... Anyone know where it went to???


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> can anyone compare how a download looks versus the actual blu-ray ?
> 
> i know this will be hard cause why download what u aleady have in blu-ray right ?....borrow a copy from a friend that has ? idk.


If I managed to grab one of the downloads, I would have gladly compared them for you.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

The 1080p bucket list looked very close to the bluray. I have a Vudu box and their HDX format is the same. I think Directv and Vudu are getting ready to offer some great 1080p VOD.

I sold my BR player for the Vudu box.


----------



## nighthawk777 (May 1, 2008)

Why the charge for some of the movies in the ondemand guide ie 1080P, if they aren't showing on PPV anymore. As long as I subscribe to the channel, the On Demand belongs to, shouldn't I be able to download it and watch it for free?


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

nighthawk777 said:


> Why the charge for some of the movies in the ondemand guide ie 1080P, if they aren't showing on PPV anymore. As long as I subscribe to the channel, the On Demand belongs to, shouldn't I be able to download it and watch it for free?


I dont see any 1080p content anymore. When it was there yesterday, it was all free - I am assuming so that we could see if it all works (which it did on my end). I only wish I would have dl'ed all of it that I wanted to see. I planned on getting more over the next week or so and am pretty disappointed to see it is now gone.

And I dont think that DTV just realized that it should all be paid content. Some of the movies, like the Scorpion King (the first one) were pretty old movies....


----------

